# Cross-Slide Vise Under $100



## Cozz (Jan 3, 2011)

Jewelling, EngineTurning, Damascasing, call it what you will, I have some Marlin 60 and Ruger 10/22 rifle bolts that I want to give the treatment, I have no mill at this time so a cross-slide vise on my drill press seems to be a viable, cost-effective way to get it done.
Currently contemplating THIS Palmgren unit I'd be appreciative of any advice the membership may have regarding their experience with the Palmgren or other cross-slide vises.
I'll be trying out the Cratex 1/4" round rods for the grinding.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Cozz (Jan 4, 2011)

Sage advice, more versatile and at the price of that Phase II it's a no-brainer. Thanks for sharing knudsen, much appreciated.


----------



## gary.h (Mar 22, 2011)

> author=Cozz link=topic=518.msg2348#msg2348 date=1294104494
> Jewelling, EngineTurning, Damascasing, call it what you will, I have some Marlin 60 and Ruger 10/22 rifle bolts that I want to give the treatment, I have no mill at this time so a cross-slide vise on my drill press seems to be a viable, cost-effective way to get it done.
> Currently contemplating THIS Palmgren unit I'd be appreciative of any advice the membership may have regarding their experience with the Palmgren or other cross-slide vises.
> I'll be trying out the Cratex 1/4" round rods for the grinding.
> Thanks in advance


heres how to do that engine turned effect with just a drill press,wine cork,and valve lapping compound,for smaller circles i use a pencil eraser (cheap pencils are best because the erasers are rock hard..


	

		
			
		

		
	
;
i thread a screw that requires a wrench,not a screwdriver and voila!




	

		
			
		

		
	
 this was done by pencil eraser..


----------



## gary.h (Mar 23, 2011)

> author=chengdave2003 link=topic=518.msg7466#msg7466 date=1300888187
> Dang Gary....now I got something else to try!!!!
> 
> Can you give any tips, or do you just put the lapping compound on the eraser (etc) and go for it?
> ...


hi dave! yeah thats pretty much it,or ill spread a thin film and do the overlap, then it helps to spot the pattern,ill put the first circle dead center then work from there..havnt done any since those pieces i posted,gonna have to do another round,id like to see what else a person could use for applicators,ive thought about those replaceable pool que tips,been considering how it would work with a hand drill,since ive got the primary off my shovel right now ive been sizing up my cases.. ;D, id like to do a band of it on the cases to kinda pay homage to details like the excelsiors and such sported..
youl have fun with it. 8)


----------

